# Boston loves Frozen Planet



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

So Boston was fascinated last night by Frozen Planet, the latest nature documentary on BBC1.

He sat and watched the entire show for 45min, with his little head cocking back and forth. It was so cute, I couldn't help but take a small snippet of video (just click on the stretched image below, should show up properly in photobucket).


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

I was out last night but my husband tells me that Gaia was facinated by the wolf pack travelling across the screen and she watched for about 10 minutes.


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh how funny Wynny was fascinated too, her head tilted and she sat in front of the TV watching for ages. She was particularly interested in the wolves as well and was quite fascinated with the birds. She's hoping it's on next week, might have to get her the DVD for Christmas


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

We've got a couple of other series as well. Might have to put them on, see what he thinks!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I watched Paranormal Activity 2 on Monday night and Vincent jumped on the sofa and watched the whole thing with me. He obviously is interested in ghostys


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Pepper loves anything with horses and stands in front of tv, she barks at dogs on tv and her favourite tp lie on sofa with daughter to watch is alice in wonderland ...lol


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

That's so funny. We had all 7 'Poo's and Poodles with us watching Frozen Planet and they all were glued to the TV especially when the arctic wolf cubs started whining. J x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

.....and I was outside in the dark and rain at my agility session with Rufus who was so hyper and barky that we achieved absolutely nothing!  Wish we'd stayed at home and watched Frozen Planet now!

Lovely video Lozza. You must post some recent pics of Boston ..... his coat looks fab. 

Karen xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness!!! he looks so interested! that is adorable~!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I love that, he really does look interested 
Izzie has never shown any interest in tv what so ever :/
So can't share any stories lol, great video though


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

boo loved it too! She kept fidgeting and trying to sleep but couldnt tear herself away! She particularly loved the polar bears! Lol, i think its hilarious that all these poo's were enjoying it last night!!!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ahh! That's so sweet! Unfortunately we can't watch anything with animals in as Ruby stands on her back paws in front of the TV barking constantly! She does this with every advert and programme on TV - very annoying! The Pets at Home advert is causing all kinds of problems in our house at the moment! Hope Pepper doesn't learn all of Ruby's bad habits!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Luna slept through it all until the wolves came on. Then she wouldn't stop barking lol!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

haha fab video. I've recorded it so I will see if Nacho pays any attention later!! I love the head tilt - too cute! x


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

LOL wispa loved the polaar bears too! she also loved the programe cell dogs with prisoners training puppies!


----------



## smiley smith (Nov 4, 2011)

*frozen planet*

My boy kept watching it on and off as the different animals appeared with their sounds and the music he seemed to like too - how funny that they love it!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly didn't like the penguins at all!!!!  She gave them a good old barking at!! lol


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah how cute is Boston! We missed it


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I think it was Frozen planet, last weekend (well it had Polar bears in it)
Poppy sat transfixed through the whole thing. Even going as far as to stand with her paws on the T.V. table looking up at the screen 

Simon and Poppy


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

RubyCockapoo said:


> Ahh! That's so sweet! Unfortunately we can't watch anything with animals in as Ruby stands on her back paws in front of the TV barking constantly! She does this with every advert and programme on TV - very annoying! The Pets at Home advert is causing all kinds of problems in our house at the moment! Hope Pepper doesn't learn all of Ruby's bad habits!


Ruby sounds just like Teddy - he does that too


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Trying to multi quote - clicked icon - what happens next?

Oh well, Lozza that is great 
JD - can just picture Stephen buried under a pile of Poos/dles trying to see the wolves too....


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Ali click multi quote on all the quotes you want to use (they will turn red) then just click the normal quote button on one of them once you've clicked on the ones you want  x


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi bostons coat looks lovely, he looks quite intelligent taking it all in buddy sort of looked at it for a couple of minutes did a few barks then carried on trying to kill one of his toys.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Trying to multi quote - clicked icon - what happens next?


As you read through the thread click on the quote button (") for each post you want to reply to and then when you get to the end click the normal post button and off you go.


----------

